# US7 vs SWFC vs BURJ DUBAI



## Submarine Street (Jun 20, 2005)

What happened to the circle hole in the SWFC?!, the square hole looks so ugly, don't tell me they changed the design because of some fung shei reason, it makes the SWFC looks like a beer bottle opener, lol.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

read intl forums thread to find out more. end of part 2 and beg of part 3


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

Burj Dubai rocks


----------



## Newcastle Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

Union square.

Would have been SWFC if it hadnt done away with the circle for that horrible rectangle


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

I don't care for the redesign but I still like SWFC the best.


----------



## *UofT* (Jul 25, 2004)

No competition, BD.


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

go square hole! makes me like swfc even more.


----------



## Candy (Feb 17, 2005)

By height: Burj Dubai, by design: Shanghai World Financial Center


----------

